# Irish driving licence/Australian driving licence



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hay,

Can anyone answer this,
I hold a full irish car licence. I only hold a provisional irish motorbike licence for the last 2 years.

Im looking to use a motorbike when I arrive in Melbourne in January, will my provisional licence be ok? Im 32yrs old if that makes a difference.

Does licence's just simpliy transfer over to australian one's?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can only transfer a full license and you must additionally have held it for period greater than 3 years, else you are issued with a probationary license.

For any classes for which you hold a provisional license, you are required to get a learner's permit and sit a test.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

cunno214 said:


> Hay,
> 
> Can anyone answer this,
> I hold a full irish car licence. I only hold a provisional irish motorbike licence for the last 2 years.
> ...


On which visa you will.be entering OZ? If its a PR then within 3 months you need to gt the VIC license. If you are cmng in WHV or 457	visa then till the visa validity period you can drive with your international license. This is applicable only when you are a temporary resident.

Cheers...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks..

I'm travellin on a 457.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Motorcycle learners permit: About motorcycle licences : VicRoads

Transferring overseas Driving licence: Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

If you're not sure about anything, send Vicroads an email.

Dolly


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

my husband has an International Driving License that he got from Ireland in 2010. but he didnt use it much as he came back to pakistan a few months later. Now we are moving to Melbourne in Jan 2014 so can he use that driving licence or will he have to give the test again?


----------

